# Look what I got!



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow!! Thank you so much Kaitlin for drawling our BTU son Bailey! He is such a ham! I love it so much! Im so excited!!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2010)

How pretty!


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2010)

LOVE it!!! His cartoon self reminds me of my BTU son -- my favorite horse (such a heart!)



:wub


----------



## wingnut (Jul 28, 2010)

Jill said:


> LOVE it!!! His cartoon self reminds me of my BTU son -- my favorite horse (such a heart!)
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


So cute!!


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 28, 2010)

Hes so darn cute! I remember when you posted the picture of him returning to "stallion row" (I think thats what was going on in that picture). He was so cute in that picture that it just stuck with me.



I bet hes just wonderful in person!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 28, 2010)

Adorable!!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 28, 2010)

*Thank you* Kaitlyn - as always an excellent job! Love it! _THATS_ our Bailey Boy for sure! LOL

You're the best - it's going to look awesome hanging in our office!

Please be sure to sign it for us (this one doesn't have info yet).

Wow - just thrilled! Thanks so much!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 28, 2010)

I love it!! She does such wonderful work!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 28, 2010)

Aww--that is awesome. But, but... there's still another I like better.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 29, 2010)

barnbum said:


> Aww--that is awesome. But, but... there's still another I like better.



LOL I see that "wink" face there ........ another of her drawings or another of our horses?? LOL We can do more - who do you want to see? LOL You can't have too many of her drawings - she's so talented!


----------



## little lady (Jul 29, 2010)

Cool pic! She has an awesome talent and a beautiful subject!


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 29, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> LOL I see that "wink" face there ........ another of her drawings or another of our horses?? LOL We can do more - who do you want to see? LOL You can't have too many of her drawings - she's so talented!


Aww thanks


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 3, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------

